# Magazine articles on various analog techniques



## davidkachel (Aug 24, 2009)

I have posted many of my old technical articles originally published in Darkroom & Creative Camera Techniques magazine on my web site.

If you are interested you can find them at: David Kachel Photographer. Just click the "History" button once you get there.

These all relate to analog photography, the Zone System and a variety of contrast and tone control techniques for B&W and color photography.


----------

